# Calculate the return on a fixed rate bond????



## DaveDesign (May 6, 2008)

Have just been looking at fixed rate bonds from Barclays.

My question is.. Is it possible to work out the return and this there a formula. From what I understand, you pay your deposit, It stays for the fixed term collecting monthly interest.

Was Just wondering if the closing amount at the end of the term can be calculated?? Would like to know if it would be a worthy sum or not.


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

yes. send me the rate, the deposit amount and period you want to hold it for.


----------

